# Seasons Greetings!



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Seasons Greetings everyone. May your holidays be filled with warmth and cheer.










All the very best,
Rob


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Xmas and Merry New Year!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Feliz Navidad amigos!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Joyeux Noel!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Any better? 










http://christmaschebacca.ytmnd.com/


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hahaha!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

SkullAndBone said:


> Seasons Greetings everyone. May your holidays be filled with warmth and cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kind of xmas card!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Happy Holidays to all. Hope Sandy Claws brings you lots of scary stuff!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice xmass card skullboy--and Happy Holidays to every1


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy New Scare!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A Very Cthulhu Christmas


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you all! :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

To all of my Halloween friends....Merry Christmas. I hope Santa brings you everything your little black hearts desire  . I haven't forgotten the Christmas cards, to those of you who sent me their addresses....I ran out of ink and couldn't finish printing them. I'll try to get to them this week....consider them New Years Cards


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

*Merry Christmas to all*

From Black Cat and myself, Merry Christmas to everyone, wishing you all peace, love and prosperity in the coming year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks and a huge Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all. May your day be filled with magic, love and warm fuzzy feelings.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

MERRRRYYYY CCCHRRRRIIISSTMMMMAAAASSSS!!!!

To everyone and their family. Hoping all is well with everyone and enjoy the season!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

merry chirstmas to all -----


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Merry Christmas To the Families of the Haunt Forum
Health ,and Happiness to all........


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## SavageSinister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Have Yourself a Zombie Little Christmas*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas And Happy New Year


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Hope everyone has a happy and safe Christmas


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

... Tis' time for a nap..


----------

